# Peel District School Board and Macs



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

We have migrated to a new e-mail/messaging system at our school board. Microsoft Outlook based. It's really pretty, taking a lot of cues from the Mac OS interesting enough.

I also find it very funny that, for a Board that has turned its back on the Mac and embraced the PC platform, they have used an icon of an iMac on our teacher login page!!!!

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think they were thinking of apple when they introduced the smiley face


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

No more FirstClass in Peel??? That originated on Macs. Halton DSB is still using FirstClass.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> No more FirstClass in Peel??? That originated on Macs. Halton DSB is still using FirstClass.


I miss FirstClass. I wish I could setup a firstclass server on my domain.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jason H said:


> I miss FirstClass. I wish I could setup a firstclass server on my domain.


I can probably get you a free 5-user server license for FirstClass OSX (a fully functioning eval server). You can then run your own server.

Here's what 8.3 looks like on my Mac:


----------



## bodwin (May 17, 2005)

Oh Man, I miss FirstClass!!!! We used to use this at work, but the Corporate powers that be figured we should use....UGH....Lotus Notes.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I miss FirstClass. It's what the original Magic.ca used to run on, so many years ago...


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> I can probablt get you a free 5-user server license for FirstClass OSX (a fully functioning eval server). You can then run your own server.
> 
> Here's what 8.3 looks like on my Mac:


OMG OMG OMG OMG!                 

Seriously? I can keep it going no time restrictions just the 5 user part?

That would be amazing.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jason H said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> Seriously? I can keep it going no time restrictions just the 5 user part?
> 
> That would be amazing.


Yeah! No time bombs or expiries. Fully working server edition for OSX. Just 5 users including admin. Access is over internet via FCP. (I checked my emails via web interface in Asia once.) I think that you can access via Blackberry and WAP too.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Yeah! No time bombs or expiries. Fully working server edition for OSX. Just 5 users including admin. Access is over internet via FCP. (I checked my emails via web interface in Asia once.) I think that you can access via Blackberry and WAP too.


Sweet!

What do I have to do?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, FREE FirstClass server for everyone:

FirstClass OSX Introduction Server (PowerPC and Intel versions).

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Okay, FREE FirstClass server for everyone:
> 
> FirstClass OSX Introduction Server (PowerPC and Intel versions).
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Its downloading now! Yay!

Thanks


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason H said:


> Its downloading now! Yay!
> 
> Thanks


Its downloaded and installed but still needs a serial number or .key file


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmmm... Not sure. Hang tight and I'll ask.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Hmmm... Not sure. Hang tight and I'll ask.


YAY!

Thanks


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The reply I got was "it should still run in the demo mode with 5 users...
just ignore the request".


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

bodwin said:


> Oh Man, I miss FirstClass!!!! We used to use this at work, but the Corporate powers that be figured we should use....UGH....Lotus Notes.


I remember Magic, and it helped us select FirstClass to be our corporate mail server at a company I was working at in 1993. I left that company and joined EveryWare Development, who had developed Butler a SQL client-server engine for the Mac. There was a link available that allowed FirstClass to connect to and serve up data from a Butler database. You could create new records, but for some reason you couldn't delete or modify them.

Eventually EveryWare brought out Tango which allowed WebSTAR to talk to Butler and serve up data over the web.

Compared to so many products, FirstClass was so easy to set up and administer. In my opinion, when they ported the server over to Windows, they lost a lot of their core Mac customers and were never really the same after.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> The reply I got was "it should still run in the demo mode with 5 users...
> just ignore the request".


It wont do anything without it  

Are there instructions with the demo?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here it is Jason!!!
----------------------------

*Step 1 of 3 - Download and install FirstClass Introduction Edition*

*Downloading the Introduction Edition Server and Internet Services*
Click here and follow the download instructions.

*Installing the Introduction Edition Server and Internet Services*
There are two options for installing the Introduction Edition. If you wish to install the server in a test environment without inbound or outbound mail capabilities, choose Option 1. If you would prefer to install this in a live environment, choose Option 2.

*Before Installation of either Option:* 
Before you can install FirstClass you must create a user named “fcadmin” and log into the operating system as this user. Create the fcadmin user as follows:
*1.* Choose Apple menu > System Preferences > Accounts.
*2.* Click New User to open the New User form.
*3.* Type a long name and short name for the user.
The long name you choose doesn’t matter, but we recommend (and this documentation will assume) the long name FirstClass Administrator. 
The short name must be fcadmin.







Caution
If you don’t give the user exactly this short name, you won’t be able to install FirstClass.
*4.* Type a password for the user.
You will be asked for this password to install FirstClass and to perform other administrative duties.
*5.* Select “Allow user to administer this computer”.







Caution
If you don’t do this you won’t have administrative level permissions and won’t be able to install FirstClass.
*6.* Log out of the current user account and log back in as fcadmin.

*Option 1 - Installing in a Test Environment*
The installer will ask you questions about your environment. Accept the defaults at each step, with the following exceptions:
a) For your Primary DNS Address, replace 0.0.0.0 with 127.0.0.1
b) When asked if you wish to start Tools, click No.
*1.* Browse to the file you downloaded. 
*2.* Double-click this file to start the InstallShield Wizard, and follow the installation instructions.

*Option 2 - Installing in a Live Environment*
Prior to starting this installation, you should have the following ready:
a) *Primary Domain Name* - The domain name your FirstClass Server will be using for outgoing Internet mail.
b) *IP Address* of your Primary DNS (Domain Name Server)
c) *Site Name* - A unique name identifying you to networked FirstClass servers, and is used for routing mail within a FirstClass network.
For all other questions, accept the defaults with the following exception: when asked if you wish to start Tools, click No.
*1.* Browse to the file you downloaded. 
*2.* Double-click this file to start the InstallShield Wizard, and follow the installation instructions.

When the installation is complete, the following icons will appear on your desktop:









*Step 2 of 3 - Download and install the FirstClass client*

*Downloading the FirstClass client*
*1.* Double-click the FirstClass Server icon on your desktop to start the server.
A server monitor screen will appear. Closing this screen will stop the FirstClass server. We suggest that you minimize the screen until you want to shut the server down.
*2.* Double-click the FirstClass Internet Services icon to start Internet Services. 
Internet Services is the way FirstClass communicates with the Internet. Internet Services needs to be running at all times when you want to have connectivity to the Internet. Like the server monitor above, this screen needs to stay open, but can be minimized.
*3.* Open a web browser.
*4.* If you chose Option 1, enter 127.0.0.1 in the address field of your web browser. If you chose Option 2, enter the IP Address or domain name of your FirstClass server.
*5.* Follow the online instructions to complete the download.

*Installing the FirstClass Client*
*1.* Browse to the file you downloaded. 
*2.* Double-click this file to start the InstallShield Wizard, and follow the installation instructions.
When the installation is complete, the FirstClass client icon appears on your desktop.

*Step 3 of 3 - Logging in and Administration of your FirstClass Server*

*Logging In To Your FirstClass Server*
*1.* With FirstClass Server and Internet Services running, double-click the FirstClass client shortcut.
The FirstClass Login form appears.
*2.* Click Setup.
The Service Setup form appears.









*3.* In the Connect via field, choose Local Network.FCP.
*4.* If you set the server up in a test environment (Option 1) enter 127.0.0.1 in the Server field. For Option 2 enter either the IP Address or fc.[yourdomainname].com.
*5.* Click Save to go back to the FirstClass Login form.
*6.* Enter User ID "admin" and Password "admin".
*7.* Click Login to open your FirstClass Desktop.

*Administration of Your FirstClass Server*
Congratulations! You have successfully installed your FirstClass Introduction Edition. Now you can begin to enjoy the benefits of a full-featured groupware and collaboration environment.

When you log in the first time, a Registration Form appears. If you are using FirstClass in a live environment (Option 2), complete this form and click Send; otherwise close the form.

Double-click Start Here to begin your adventure.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Wicked!
I'd completely let this thing loose if I was not behind a damn firewall! 

But it works, and I'm happy I got to play around with firstclass.

Thanks Again.


----------

